# FBI clearance in India



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

Can anyone please shed some light on the timelines for receiving the FBI clearance in India?

Request submitted:
Credit card charged:
Clearance recieved in India :


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a few posts on this forum regarding this(probably 2 months back)....
A random search will also give you many posts regarding this topic....
I takes around 2-3 months for the whole process to get through and you can use your CC for this..



gg3103 said:


> Can anyone please shed some light on the timelines for receiving the FBI clearance in India?
> 
> Request submitted:
> Credit card charged:
> Clearance recieved in India :


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> I have a few posts on this forum regarding this(probably 2 months back)....
> A random search will also give you many posts regarding this topic....
> I takes around 2-3 months for the whole process to get through and you can use your CC for this..


Thank you lifeisgood. Unfortunately I tried a lot of searching this forum but could not find much relevant information regarding the timeline when applied from India, especially after the card has been charged. . I will try looking up your posts.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

FBI received my docs on 3rd Jan’12...
My Credit Card was charged in 3rd week of Feb'12...
I Got the PCC on 8th March'12...




gg3103 said:


> Thank you lifeisgood. Unfortunately I tried a lot of searching this forum but could not find much relevant information regarding the timeline when applied from India, especially after the card has been charged. . I will try looking up your posts.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> FBI received my docs on 3rd Jan’12...
> My Credit Card was charged in 3rd week of Feb'12...
> I Got the PCC on 8th March'12...


Thanks a lot lifeisgood. That was really useful information. Your timelines have instilled hope in me. My card was charged last week. So i can hope to receive it within a week or two.


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally got my FBI Clearance !!!! Big sigh of relief!

Timelines:
19 October - shipment delivered
16 November - credit card charged
21 November - shipped from FBI
13 December - Received

Getting the fingerprints, if applying from Bangalore:

1.You can get the fingerprints from the following government agencies
* Police Commissioners office
* Fingerprinting division of police department in Madiwala
They charge around 500 - 1000 Rupees. But the process of getting it is not so easy. They are very non-cooperative and you can not get it done in a single day for sure..

2. If you are visiting Chennai, you can get the fingerprints from Tamil Nadu Finger Print Bureau. They charge just 50 Rs. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/108056-us-fbi-police-clearance-9.html

3. This is the best option if you want to get it done in Bangalore itself and don't want to face the agony from Government agencies. There is private fingerprinting expert in Mainpal center. He is quite reliable and expert in this area. Get the fingerprinting done on a normal A4 size paper. He charges 2000 Rupees. He charges more (around 4500) if you want it on fingerprinting card. But, we don't need it on the card. I got it done from him.
Mr. Phaneendar BN
Evidence Experts India LLP
NB-16, Manipal Center, Dickenson Road, Bangalore - 560042
Contact: +91-94485-58446 


Some Suggestions / leanings:

1. Send the forms through some reliable courier like Fedex/DHL where you can track.

2. Indian postal service is quite unreliable. After your credit card is charged, you will get the results back in 2 weeks, 3 weeks, 4 weeks or might never get it back . So, if you have any of your relatives / friends in US, mention their address as the shipping address. US postal service is reliable and you will get your results within a week after credit card is charged. Then, ask your friend / relative to send the scanned copies through email. You only need the soft copy for your Australian Visa processing. You can get the hard copies later on your convenience.

3. If you don't have any relatives / friends in US, then you can send the FedEx account or prepaid envelope. FBI will send back the results through this. But getting this in India is quite difficult. Other alternative is send your company's FedEx account, if they are OK with this.

4. If the PCC is lost in postal transit, you can request the FBI to send a copy to another address by sending them a form (available on FBI site) through FAX. Many people are not aware of this and go through the whole process again.

Alternate views are welcome..


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

sumanth_k2000 said:


> Finally got my FBI Clearance !!!! Big sigh of relief!
> 
> Timelines:
> 19 October - shipment delivered
> ...


Very nice info. So, can we just print the fingerprinting form, fill it up, take the finger prints and send it along with the credit card form? should this do or do we need to go to some fingerprinting expert?
By any chance do you or anyone on the forum know about a finger printing expert in or around Pune?

Thanks.


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Very nice info. So, can we just print the fingerprinting form, fill it up, take the finger prints and send it along with the credit card form? should this do or do we need to go to some fingerprinting expert?
> By any chance do you or anyone on the forum know about a finger printing expert in or around Pune?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you can get the printout of these forms..But, get the fingerprints through expert or known agency. As you are aware, the whole process of getting FBI clearance takes around 2 - 2.5 months..So, better not to take risk..If your fingerprints are rejected, you will have to go through the whole process again..


----------



## I.Bring.It!! (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello All,
I sent the required docs to FBI, but didn't include anything for reverse postage. But I mentioned in my cover letter that, they may deduct an appropriate amount in addition to the 36$ fee (self and wife). I hope they do the needful. Any suggestions would be welcome!

Thanks


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

Does any one have an idea about how can I get fingerprinting done from Pune??

I know there is a private agency but charges significantly.. i am looking for any government agency that can help with this??

Thanks


----------



## andy001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Expats,

Today I got email from GSM Allocated asking for FBI police clearance. I spent only one month in USA. I was under impression that if someone spend one year or more in any country then only police verification is required from that country.

It seems they have changed rules. Does someone experienced this before or it is only me?


Thanks,
Andy
190 visa - SA-SS - Visa Lodge @ 21 Sept


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You can be asked for police clearance from any country the CO feels necessary to assess your application and protect Australian interests. 

If it has been asked from you provide it or you risk them making a decision cwithout = rejection for non compliance.


----------



## esakkikumar (Mar 27, 2015)

*PCC from FBI*

Hi All,

I am from Tenkasi Tamilnadu,I worked before in USA (for 6 years),Now I am trying to apply PR for canada ,they were asked me PCC from the FBI in USA,...

So Anyone can tell how to do that process from here like finger print ,cost for process and all,please reply to my E mail address esakkikumar1985(at)gmail dot com...

Thanks to all..


----------

